# Différence entre "tous iCloud" et "My contacts"



## lome_bbrr (6 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me pose une grande question : quelle est la différence entre les contacts "tous iCloud" et "My contacts"?
On voit ça dans l'application contacts, puis en cliquant sur "groupes"
Je poste une photo pour que cela soit plus parlant (lien twitter ci-dessous)
https://twitter.com/LomeDizDiz/status/585144110501203969


Et surtout, lorsque je crée un contact, il est la plupart du temps dans "My contacts" et n'apparaît pas lorsque je souhaite afficher les contacts "tous iCloud".

Comment choisir l'un ou l'autre? Et quelle est la différence?

Je suis un peu largué pour le coup


----------



## lome_bbrr (7 Avril 2015)

idem sur mon mac. Dans l'appli contacts, dans la partie "iCloud" j'ai 2 sous parties: "tous iCloud" et "my contacts".
Quelle est la différence? et comment choisir d'enregistrer dans l'un ou l'autre?


----------

